# "Portable" Table Saws



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

*My First Ridgid "Portable" Table Saw*

I just read Chip's entry on table saws. They have to be the workhorse of American woodshops. 
My journey into what I term "decorative" woodworking started when I purchased my first table saw. It was a Craftsman - on sale - and I bought it to trim a solid door for our old house in Bisbee. (Bisbee is still full of older houses that have those old solid doors with wooden frames for the glass.)

I discovered that it, also, made acceptable miter cuts for frame making. Anyway, that old Craftsman has served me well in my frame-making endeavors, but I have yearned for a better one. One with a full ¾" miter slot, instead of the I-can't-find-a-jig-for-it size that the lower-end Craftsman saw came with. One of the BEST features of the old saw was that tit had casters on the wheels. Living in that turn-of-the-century house (1912), the garage was an added building that was not very big. In fact, I had to roll my table saw outside to cut wood. I used the top of the table saw to clamp my miter saw on and rolled it outside to cut my miters, too.

After we moved, our new house did not have a concrete driveway, so the little casters on the Craftsman table saw often got caught when I wheeled it outside to make a cut. I knew I needed a new saw!

! Did I mention that I use braces and a crutch to walk? That made the table saw on wheels VERY important to me. I have a hard time carrying tools - I only have one hand to carry them in. The other is using the crutch. So, mobile tools are important to me.

When I checked the Home Depot web site, I saw my dream saw…. The Ridgid Jobsite Portable table saw. Its 8" wheels would easily handle the dirt terrain outside my shop. It was even foldable and portable, so I could even take it in the back of my pickup to other locations. Anyway, after months of comparing the Ridgid to other brands, such as Ryobi, Bosch, Craftsman, and a much higher-priced one at my "local" Woodcraft store 100 miles away, I ended up choosing the Ridgid. The simplicity of the folding frame, as well as the lifetime warranty made the decision simple. I now own a Ridgid TS 2400 LS.

I make my first cuts today. I am building a wooden fence around our grass to keep dogs and rabbits out of yard. I will dado and angle cut all the pickets out of 2×3 studs, so the saw will be busy. Once the fence is completed, I am off to using it to build the Thorsen challenge. It has a 90-day satisfaction guaranty, so I will try to put it to the test in the weeks ahead.

Any of you have any experience with Ridgid table saws that I might find useful? Any peculiarities you have found?
Thanks,
Hawg


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Hawgnutz said:


> *My First Ridgid "Portable" Table Saw*
> 
> I just read Chip's entry on table saws. They have to be the workhorse of American woodshops.
> My journey into what I term "decorative" woodworking started when I purchased my first table saw. It was a Craftsman - on sale - and I bought it to trim a solid door for our old house in Bisbee. (Bisbee is still full of older houses that have those old solid doors with wooden frames for the glass.)
> ...


Sorry, man, I do have a Ridgid TS, but it is the contractor style.

The only thing I've found out about the Ridgid TS that really bugs me is that Home Depot doesn't carry any of the accessories for it! You'd think they would carry the zero-clearance inserts, at the very least!

But no - you have to order them from Ridgid. Or just make them yourself.


----------



## jstewart (Mar 14, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *My First Ridgid "Portable" Table Saw*
> 
> I just read Chip's entry on table saws. They have to be the workhorse of American woodshops.
> My journey into what I term "decorative" woodworking started when I purchased my first table saw. It was a Craftsman - on sale - and I bought it to trim a solid door for our old house in Bisbee. (Bisbee is still full of older houses that have those old solid doors with wooden frames for the glass.)
> ...


Don't forget… to get the lifetime waranty you have to register your tool and submit proof of purchase. According to the Ridgid website, you only have 90 days from proof of purchase to do this step. So don't forget.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *My First Ridgid "Portable" Table Saw*
> 
> I just read Chip's entry on table saws. They have to be the workhorse of American woodshops.
> My journey into what I term "decorative" woodworking started when I purchased my first table saw. It was a Craftsman - on sale - and I bought it to trim a solid door for our old house in Bisbee. (Bisbee is still full of older houses that have those old solid doors with wooden frames for the glass.)
> ...


I have this saw and like it. I am planning to upgrade but I have done tons of work with it. If you go the ridgid site and search their forums you will fine lots of people who own the saw and have made interesting modifications.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *My First Ridgid "Portable" Table Saw*
> 
> I just read Chip's entry on table saws. They have to be the workhorse of American woodshops.
> My journey into what I term "decorative" woodworking started when I purchased my first table saw. It was a Craftsman - on sale - and I bought it to trim a solid door for our old house in Bisbee. (Bisbee is still full of older houses that have those old solid doors with wooden frames for the glass.)
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the Ridgid forums. I wil check that out.

As for Home Depot not carrying any parts, you can order them through the Special Service desk. I just did this with a dado insert-at less cost than through Ridgid site. Grizzly has zero clearance inserts for the Ridgid 2400 made after 2003.

I have already registered and sent my proof of ownership in. Thanks for the heads up on that. I wonder how many people miss that.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *My First Ridgid "Portable" Table Saw*
> 
> I just read Chip's entry on table saws. They have to be the workhorse of American woodshops.
> My journey into what I term "decorative" woodworking started when I purchased my first table saw. It was a Craftsman - on sale - and I bought it to trim a solid door for our old house in Bisbee. (Bisbee is still full of older houses that have those old solid doors with wooden frames for the glass.)
> ...


Rigid tools are made by other companies… I am not sure about the saw but the planer is great… It is a 2 knife version of the Dewalt… I have several rigid hand tools I really enjoy… I have ordered parts for my Hitatchi compressor and nail guns though contractor services many times… My brother is the general manager for the one around here and the one thing I can say is if you get to know someone who works there ask them to watch for sales on whatever you are planning to purchase and have them call you when it comes up for sale. I have had a rigid 14 volt cordless drill that I drove over with my truck and it works fine but got their bag of tools in december (18V) and got a recip saw, a jigsaw, a circular saw, a flashlight and a light hammer drill and 2 batteries and the bag for them in December when they changed that package to another package for less than $300.

Drew

Interesting that black and decker own dewalt and now own porter cable and Delta… I know an executive with Black and Decker… many of them are moving out here from Florida… Dunno why…


----------



## dave729 (May 14, 2008)

Hawgnutz said:


> *My First Ridgid "Portable" Table Saw*
> 
> I just read Chip's entry on table saws. They have to be the workhorse of American woodshops.
> My journey into what I term "decorative" woodworking started when I purchased my first table saw. It was a Craftsman - on sale - and I bought it to trim a solid door for our old house in Bisbee. (Bisbee is still full of older houses that have those old solid doors with wooden frames for the glass.)
> ...


I bought a TS2400LS a couple of weeks ago to replace a decade-old $99 benchtop. It was between a similarly priced craftsman prtable (Ryobi) and the Ridgid, but the reviews about ruggedness and withstanding banging around drove me to the RIdgid.

I love it-the precision to be able to rip trim to consistent exact widths I need in working on my pre-WW1 house is incredible compared tomy old saw. I was initially very disappointed with the dust blow back from the blade insert until I found an article on the web (maybe here?) that pointed to the plastic ribs in the dust discharge port that were supposedly mandated by UL. Regardless, the ribs are now gone and dust flies freely out the port!

Pros:
Innovative "tape measure" extending scale on right extension
Great fence-doesn't budge
On-board storage for fence, miter, blade guard, blade wrenches, even extra blades
Cut marker that shows the exact kerf for the blade you are using, ahead of the blade
Decent blade
Easily removeable blade guard/splitter-no tools!
Super portable-I have to use this outside and I can get the saw down the steps from my storage shedd easily and not have to readjust anything!
Very stable

Cons
Dust handling/collection could still be better
Switch location (although I can find it most of the time after a week or so of using)

I probably dont know enough about decent table saws to give more cons, but from an initial upgradere perspective, this is a wonderful saw. I put it up there with my power nailers as tsomething I shouldve bought years ago.


----------



## brownkm (Feb 9, 2008)

Hawgnutz said:


> *My First Ridgid "Portable" Table Saw*
> 
> I just read Chip's entry on table saws. They have to be the workhorse of American woodshops.
> My journey into what I term "decorative" woodworking started when I purchased my first table saw. It was a Craftsman - on sale - and I bought it to trim a solid door for our old house in Bisbee. (Bisbee is still full of older houses that have those old solid doors with wooden frames for the glass.)
> ...


Congrats!

I've had my Ridgid 2400 for about 2 years. It's my first TS, so I don't have much to compare it too, but I have a hard time finding anything to complain about. The base is sturdy, it churns through plywood like a dream, and with a good Rip blade I have no trouble ripping 4/4 oak or maple down to size for my 6" jointer (also Ridgid). Plus, if a snowstorm is coming and I need to get my car in the garage, just fold it up and push it against the wall.

My sister wanted some built-in shelves at her house… so I loaded the Ridgid into my truck, and basically moved my shop to her garage for a few weeks. Very nice!

Best thing I did for mine was to build an out-feed table - it's so much safer and easier to use, since the saw top is kinda small to begin with. You can check it out here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/5608

I think the only thing that would improve it would be a better blade guard and riving knife, like is on the new Bosch - the guard on the Ridgid (like every other portable guard at the time), is kinda flimsy and a bit of a pain to remove if you have an outfeed table, since you have to reach behind the saw to do it.

I'm planning on building a panel sled soon, which should help as well.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Be careful when cutting Dados!!*

I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!

There I was cutting a doado in a length of soft cedar, guiding it on past the blades, when it bound up and shot back! When it did, it not only broke my newer fetherboard, propeled the board back into my truck tailgate, but it also drew the push block-with my hand-back over the spinning dado blade.

Here is the board. 


I was using a featherboard to keep board against fence and using a pushblock to apply pressure as it went over the dado blades. I was at the end iof the board and I hesitated just a moment, trying to figure a way to keep the board from falling down to the dirt when all hell broke loose. The board flung back and I thought I felt it hitting my little finger on my left hand. I was noy until I was picking up the pieces of my broken featherboard that I noticed blood on the ground. I looked at my finger and it did not look good!

Here's what my finger looked like at the site:


Here are the new featherboard and the push board. (Note groove in push board. This is what gave me the first inkling that the blade, not the board had hit my finger.)


Well, after being told by the local ER that it would be about 5 hours until they saw me, I had my son drive me 30 miles back to Bisbee, and I was seen in 10 minutes. After the wound was soaked and cleaned of all teh blood, you could tell that the dado blade had hit it for sure!
Here's what it looked like at the Emergency Room:


I still will cut al the daoes in the wood to fill a project I contrated for, but I will make me a "safer" push block, sorta like the medievel sword shields, and keep my hands in front of the blades whenever I cut dadoes!

I can only thank my Lord for protecting me from really serious injury! God is so Good!!
Anyway, I have 9 stitches and will have to use a splint on little finger for about a week or so. So, nothing too serious. Just another lesson of hard knocks. We all have them to share!

Be Carefull!
God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Sorry you had to experience it at all - but we all do it, don't we!


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Ouch! That… is… scary. I guess among us woodworkers there're those who have experienced it and those who will.

From your text it seems that you didn't place any kind of outfeed table and that could be the cause -or at least a contributing factor- of the accident. With hindsight, could you help us guessing how this could have been prevented?

A priori dados seem to be quite safe to cut but I guess we can never be too careful.

Take care and don't go into (or should I say out to?) the shop if you don't feel like, or are overstressed by the injury.


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


And at least it didn't grab your ring and take the finger with it. I've seen pictures of that…. I'd say you got off lucky!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


that is just … gruesome .. ewww.

Jojo has a good point: what are the "lessons learned" warnings for us to learn from.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Yikes!. Thankfully it wasn't worst. Work safe Hawg.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you had that bad accident. You're lucky, it could have been a lot worse though.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


We are all glad that this turned out to be a minor instead of a major setback. Every time I turn on my table saw I get a tinge of fear and I hope this is what has helped me to have no scars from this most important tool. Always safety first. Thanks for sharing this and I hope it results in a safer future for all.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Yes, it COULD have been much worse. Like Mark said, if it did grab my ring. Never thought about that. Maybe I need to take it off when I work with power tools. It's the little things like that you sometimes overlook until the disaster happens.

As far as outfeed tables go, I am using a "portable" table saw in my dirt driveway. I need to make a portable outfeed table or just learn to drop it in the dirt.

Upon further reflection I think I made three major mistakes in my cutting.
1) I had a beveled edge at the end of my cut (see picture). That allowed the board to 'rotate' off the fence and bind on the blade. It should have been on the leading edge, then I would not have to worry about rotating the board with my push stick.
2) I had the featherboard in FRONT of the blade, like I would rip cut. This position is crucial when ripping to prevent board from getting pinched and binding on blade, but with dadoes, I am thinking it should have been directly opposite the blade, preventing any rotation of the board.
3) Keep my hands BEHIND the blade. This injury happened because I had my hand behind the blade feeding board through. I should have used my push stick that extends in front of the hand.

Another potential problem I had was that I had gotten too complacent with cutting dadoes and I was doing a smal-scale mass production of domino holders. When you have a 1/2" stacked dado, there is a LOT of mass spinning on that arbor! A lot of orportunity for disaster.

*NEVER GET COMPLACENT WITH POWER TOOLS*!

Anyway, after a few days off to heal, I will be back at the same table saw designing some sort of outfeed table and a better dado atachment for my fence! I will be working a LOT safer, too! No complacency!

God Has Blessed Me,
Hawg


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Hope you get better fast. 
we all tend to get to conferable with power tools and forget the basics…. I when to several TS safety classes and 3 of the top things they reaped : good push stick, out feed table, and stand of to the side out thing trapped between fence.

I will take your photo and hang it near the saw to remind me to stay on my toes.

Godbless


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Partridge. I was using a good push stick, just not the best one to use with dadoes. I stood off to the side, too, but I did not have an outfeed table. (It is on the top priority on my next shop project, though!)

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lesson Hawg. I need to go make an outfeed table now.

BTW….you might want to try using Photobucket.com for your online photos. They make it easy to paste in the html code for your photos. One click and it copies the code to your clipboard for easy pasting into your blogs.

Heal well!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Hawg,
Very sorry to hear about your accident.

Woodworking is fun, but it is also dangerous. A while back I read a great Fine Woodworking magazine article called "Keeping Ten Fingers." I don't really lilke thinking about such things (tend to have a weak stomach), but I had to read the article and was glad I did. I actually go back from time to time and read it again, to remind myself of the safety principles that were delineated in it.

In the article they said that over 40% of all woodworking accidents (that require hospital visits) happen with the table saw. Partly because it is one of the most used tools in the shop, but also because there are alot of dangers involved with using it. They mentioned dado cutting and using molding head equipment as (2) of the more dangerous procedures.

They also said that the bandsaw is a much safer saw, and so one should try to do as many tasks as possible on it. Only 5% of accidents occur with the bandsaw. Of course, when it comes to cutting dados, you're not going to be able to do that with your bandsaw.

Thanks for the humble reminder to all of us. Praise the Lord that you still have "ten fingers"!!!

*Note:* I actually posted this on the other thread dealing with this topic.

BTW: I am going to see if I can copy that FWW article and post it here (with their permission), since it contained some very good safety information.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bob. I tried to get my photos in photobucket, but was not able to get them uploaded, sorted and posted here. Iwas just back from church service, it was late and I got frustrated trying to figure their file structure. LOL I tried Flickr, but got same results as using box.net. :0( C'est la Vie!

Maybe with me being laid up some more, I will be able to figure all these out. I don't speak HTML, but I have used it before.

Tom, when I think abojut just how fast that accident happened, and how much worse it could have been, I thank God for His great mercy on His humble child! God is truly GOOD!

God Bless,
hawg


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


We all learned a valuable lesson with you Hawg. I believe that someone was looking out for you as this happened. It could have been much worse. Take care of yourself Hawg.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Hawg,

I am glad you are going to be ok. I have done dado cutting on my bench saw, but that covered blade kind of gives me the willies. I like to cut my slots, dado cuts and rabbet cuts with my router, but you can get hurt with any tool I guess.

Hawg, I use flickr to host my images. I am sending you a pm.


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club, my incident was with the router table though, kind-a makes you feel real stupid doesn't it. I am sorry you had to join as i do know your pain! Sorry for your accident and thanks for sharing it with us, I know it is somewhat gruesome but you may have just saved one of us from doing the same thing. As markrules discussed above, loose the ring when you work, my Dad was a mechanic his whole life and he made sure I knew that it can become a big problem if a piece of machinery where to grab hold of it, It can remove your finger.

Glad your OK, get well soon.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Let's not forget hand tools. I've had two tendon repairs - one from the bandsaw, and one from a 1" carving knife blade that did a plunge cut when a small piece snapped while held in my left hand (my doctor said that it was the cleanest cut he had ever seen!). Anything that can cut wood can cut us!


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


*Robert*, regarding hand tools I've just posted this in my blog (interesting nick, by the way).


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Dano, Routers are a real source of injury, too. They spin so fast and cut so neat, that people forget to use safe routing steps.

Keep safe, ALL!

God Bless, 
Hawg
Off to the shop, now!


----------



## handyman (Jan 26, 2008)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


We are part of a growing fraternity! Sad but true! Glad you didn't lose it!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Ow, ow, ow! I assume all is well by now?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Hawgnutz said:


> *Be careful when cutting Dados!!*
> 
> I have done it hundreds of times-making repetitive cuts on table saw-and I am sure you have too. But NEVER get complacent using a table saw!
> 
> ...


Thats why I dont cut dados on a table saw, I use my router and a guide. Its much safer. I am glad it was not any worser.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

*How to mount an outfeed table on this??*

Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)



This picture shows the stock in the background that I was cutting dados in when I had my accident. Today, I completed three dadoes in all 20 boards, planed them to size, and then cut them to the correct final size. (Got back on the bronc that threw me!) My new (used) Ridgid planer worked like a champ, saving me hours of power sanding and hand planing!

Anyway, with my "adventure" last Thursday, I realize the need for an outfeed table. I am looking to pick y'alls brains to come up with a way to mount an outfeed table to this, like Thos did on his contractor's saw. Maybe I am dreaming and will have to build a collapsible outfeed table similar to my B&D Workmate.

Here are the rest of the pictures:



This is a side view. The large round thing at the far end is the power cord wrap. The out let is dust port. 
The fence has been removed in this picture. The next two pictures shows how the fence mounts on the back rail:




I love to use this saw. I have to store it in garage and move it out when I am going to use it, or need more room in the garage. In fact, I have another such mobile base for my Ridgid planer.

So… any ideas out there?

God Bless, 
Hawg


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *How to mount an outfeed table on this??*
> 
> Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)
> 
> ...


Are both sides identical? Drill a couple of mounting holes on each side of the table and then you could mount a piece on either side and have them extend beyond the rear track. A couple of laminated beams could cantilever 4' beyond the table with a malemine top and swing down adjustable legs. Could be easily portable too.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *How to mount an outfeed table on this??*
> 
> Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)
> 
> ...


Here's a composite of a sliding table I put on my contractor saw.
It glides on a bar across the back of the saw and removes in a couple of seconds for storage.
It weish about 10 lbs.
The bottom pic shows it stored under the saw.

Bob


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *How to mount an outfeed table on this??*
> 
> Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)
> 
> ...


Hehe….pretty much what I was thinking Bob. Nice job. Does it clamp on or screw on?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *How to mount an outfeed table on this??*
> 
> Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)
> 
> ...


HI Bob:
It is connected to the bar by two hex head bolts that drop through from the top.
I never bother to put on the nuts on the bottom as they just prevent the table from moving away fromthe saw.
When I store it (which is almost never) I pull out the two bolts and it folds up to a about 5" high
I suppose on these new portables you could just bend a U shape from conduit and insert the ends in some larger "OD" pipes secured to the sides of the saw box.
It will handle 4×8 x 3/4" plywood as well as the long stuff.

|Bob


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hawgnutz said:


> *How to mount an outfeed table on this??*
> 
> Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)
> 
> ...


Heres an extension table from FWW. I hope it'll open for you, sometimes it won't work unless you're a member. You can modify this table to you own liking.
Free FWW trial, check this.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *How to mount an outfeed table on this??*
> 
> Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)
> 
> ...


The FWW did not open, Dick. 
Thanks for all the ideas. I will let them stew in my percolator (remember those?) and see what cooks up.
Thanks!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *How to mount an outfeed table on this??*
> 
> Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)
> 
> ...


That FWW one seems overly complicated. Nice design but overkill IMNSHO. I like Bob's better.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hawgnutz said:


> *How to mount an outfeed table on this??*
> 
> Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)
> 
> ...


I thought the FWW had a little to much overkill, but it don't hurt to look at them all, & pick up some of the features for your own design.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *How to mount an outfeed table on this??*
> 
> Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)
> 
> ...


Here's the hook up to the bar on this table - Just two bolts slung through the channel on the facing end.

Here's a clearer shot of the table from the back - Note it slides from side to side to support what is going on the saw.

It's flipped up here for when I clean up (never) or move the saw around. I put little casters on the bottom of the foot to allow it to slide easier sideways.



Bob


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Hawgnutz said:


> *How to mount an outfeed table on this??*
> 
> Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)
> 
> ...


Bob, that is a great outfeed table. I am sure it works extremely well. My problem is mounting te outside rails to mine. 
It is less than a year old and I woudl hate to void the lifetime warranty by drilling the table top or sides to mount the side rails that supports your outfeed table.

I guess I wil make a collapsible table like shown in the last issue of Shop Notes, but instead of being an assembly table, I will make the top of melamine and build the top to matchmy saw.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## brownkm (Feb 9, 2008)

Hawgnutz said:


> *How to mount an outfeed table on this??*
> 
> Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)
> 
> ...


I have the Ridgid 2400 too, and I don't think there's any need to attach the outfeed table to the saw… Mine just sits on 2 saw-horses at the right height, and it's heavy enough that it doesn't move when wood is pushed across it (the laminate top helps).










You can check it out here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/5608

Plus, remove the top, fold up the saw-horses, and it travels with you easy as can be!


----------



## SteveMO (Jan 25, 2009)

Hawgnutz said:


> *How to mount an outfeed table on this??*
> 
> Here is the bad boy that almost got one or two of my fingers. (It still has a blood stain on one corner.)
> 
> ...


Great ideas by all for the outfeed table. My TS2410 arrives today and these posts will help alot on an outfeed table. I like the simplicity of Safetyboys and I've spoken to Bob about his design. I think I'll do both and have extra versatility.


----------

